# People that read magazines in newsagents



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Fucking cheapskates......stand there readng magazines, stopping decent paying punters like me from even getting near the top shelf I mean er....car section cos I can't feckin' see what's on display as they're standing in the way!

Grrrrrr


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

i have to own up - if I go shopping with the Misses and she is looking at girly clothes and im getting bored i will pop over to smiths and skank a look at some mag's for free (mostly stuff or T3)  Sorry,
W


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

The worst are the tight wads writing down numbers out of Auto trader - :


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Guilty too......but just to look at the pictures of the rich and famous in Hello and Ok mags.
Although have to ask a nice hunky man to reach the top shelf mags for me!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'll often kill 10 mins browsing mags. If they don't want them read by the public, then why bother displaying them at all?


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

The mags I want to read are all sealed in plastic bags... :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> The mags I want to read are all sealed in plastic bags...


You still buying Max Power then Paul ?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

How else should one spend ones lunchtime (other than down the pub which costs money)


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Guilty, I have a quick look through the mags and then steal a copy from the local dentist waiting room.

NOT my dentist I just call in at the one near home and help myself.

Ian. :-[


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Guilty, I have a quick look through the mags and then steal a copy from the local dentist waiting room.
> 
> Ian. Â :-[


You must be one desperate chap, the mags in dentists waiting rooms are usually at least 12 months old! I'll send you a few mags that are only 2-3 months old if you like!  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

If you can prise the pages apart!

Guilty too I'm afraid.

Stood for at 10 mins reading FHM in Tescos Â late last night, whilst the bloke next to me read Auto Express from cover to cover.

Well I can't be seen buying mags like that can I!

Bought "25 Beautiful Homes" though ( nice kitchens, you see ;D)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Bought "25 Beautiful Homes" though ( nice kitchens, you see ;D)


You must be minted if you just bought 25 houses.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I debated this over a barby and beer with friends on saturday night and itr appears there are many, many repeat offenders! :

I bet it's you lot that go sticking loads of paper down the bogs on trains as well


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Very good


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I did it again yesterday. Just could not help myself. It was during a visit to a supermaket. I did not want to actually read the whole magazine - I just wanted to see if they were reviewing a particular camera.. could not resist. Woe is me.... :-X


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> I did it again yesterday. Â Just could not help myself. Â It was during a visit to a supermaket. Â I did not want to actually read the whole magazine - I just wanted to see if they were reviewing a particular camera.. could not resist. Â Woe is me.... Â :-X


 If you'd posted this on my thread I would be praising you for your behaviour ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

how else are you going to know if the porn mag you are thinking of buying will give you a hard on or not ???


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1057791679;start=10#16 date=07/15/03 at 10:42:26]how else are you going to know if the porn mag you are thinking of buying will give you a hard on or not ???


That's disgusting! The concept of somebody thinking of buying a magazine in a newsagent makes me shudder ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I do it a fair bit. I buy Autocar almost every week, but other car mags, such as Top Gear etc have about 2 interesting pages & 400 pages of adverts, so I never bother buying them. I can read any articles of interest in a few mins, & then buy Autocar... Â :


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Do you mean the ones in WH Smiths are for sale!

Oh right!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I thought about this post today in Sainsbury's when I and about three others were all reading Heat magazine in the checkout queue.

I don't know who would buy that mag as I read it from cover to cover in about 3 minutes. Helped pass the time though, and sometimes I even select a checkout with a queue just so I can catch up on the old goss. Keeps me up to date and "in there" at work. 8)


----------

